# Ridgid R4512 Table Saw



## uMinded (Apr 30, 2013)

*My R4512 Setup*

Totally set up R4512 cast iron table saw.









Lee valley brand router table insert 05J25.01 router is a BOSCH 1619 EVS which is a beast. 









Outfeed table out of three door hinges and a piece of planed to thickness 2×4 and 5/8 birch MDF.









Recycled front fence from old crosscut sled. Maple with a T-slot extrusion.









NOTES:
1) If you tighten the blade lift handle with the center nob the blade misalignment goes away! I figured mine was good as I ALWAYS tighten mine (Prevent lifting with a dado blade) but the one time I measured with it loose I found the slight error everyone is so worried about.

2) I added a piece of HDPE tape to the HDPE runners on the fence to tighten everything up a little better. This removed all the error out of the fence. Sure their is a hair difference but this is not a machine shop.

3) Had to peen the crosscut miter assembly so it fit snug, after that I aligned everything and its spot on.

4) Re-wired the saw for 240V, this is NOT a universal motor but an actual induction one with a belt drive, when you turn the saw off and the motor slows down you can hear the speed switch put the start windings back into the circuit and the blade slows down double time. Its like a free electronic break!


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

uMinded said:


> *My R4512 Setup*
> 
> Totally set up R4512 cast iron table saw.
> 
> ...


What is the slight error you are referring to? Mine would move .020 at the back.

Lowering then raising the blade height, then really tightening up the lock reduced the heeling a bit, but never eliminated it. Mine would shift so bad ripping could trip the breaker.

If you are able to eliminate the error on yours that is great, but don't assume you found and solved the issue that eluded so many.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

uMinded said:


> *My R4512 Setup*
> 
> Totally set up R4512 cast iron table saw.
> 
> ...


I agree with what RobS888 said. If your blade heels or changes alignment to the miter slots at all when you change the height, you have a defective saw. There is no fix for this. If you are within the return policy, bring it back and try again.


----------



## uMinded (Apr 30, 2013)

uMinded said:


> *My R4512 Setup*
> 
> Totally set up R4512 cast iron table saw.
> 
> ...


Please not this is a personal blog posting titled "Ridgid R4512 Table Saw" and not a forum posting called "Ridgid R4512 Table Saw Alignment Solved". Thanks for liking all the additions I have made though!


----------



## uMinded (Apr 30, 2013)

uMinded said:


> *My R4512 Setup*
> 
> Totally set up R4512 cast iron table saw.
> 
> ...


About breakers tripping, a 1HP motor on 120V is pushing the max on a 15A breaker. Breakers are rated at 80% load so you can run 12A on a 15A breaker without any nuisance tripping but 0.1A more and it might. The older the breaker the more finicky it can be. I put a 240V 15A receptical right below my panel as I knew that any table saw past a contractor saw was likely to run into this issue at some time. I cut some 3" maple and walnut last week and it was butter, on my old box store saw the power cord would even get hot!


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

uMinded said:


> *My R4512 Setup*
> 
> Totally set up R4512 cast iron table saw.
> 
> ...


Do you have any pictures perhaps from underneath of the outfeed table? I have a TS3660 and am curious where you attached your hinges. Great additions!


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

uMinded said:


> *My R4512 Setup*
> 
> Totally set up R4512 cast iron table saw.
> 
> ...





> About breakers tripping, a 1HP motor on 120V is pushing the max on a 15A breaker. Breakers are rated at 80% load so you can run 12A on a 15A breaker without any nuisance tripping but 0.1A more and it might. The older the breaker the more finicky it can be. I put a 240V 15A receptical right below my panel as I knew that any table saw past a contractor saw was likely to run into this issue at some time. I cut some 3" maple and walnut last week and it was butter, on my old box store saw the power cord would even get hot!
> 
> - uMinded


It was a 20 amp dedicated circuit. Well a sump pump is on there as well, but I don't think it pulls much. my sawstop doesn't bog down at all on boards from the same tree.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

uMinded said:


> *My R4512 Setup*
> 
> Totally set up R4512 cast iron table saw.
> 
> ...





> Please not this is a personal blog posting titled "Ridgid R4512 Table Saw" and not a forum posting called "Ridgid R4512 Table Saw Alignment Solved". Thanks for liking all the additions I have made though!
> 
> - uMinded


I understand that, I just think you are wrong about this comment "slight error everyone is so worried about".

I'm happy you didn't have any trouble, just don't deprecate what others struggled with.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

uMinded said:


> *My R4512 Setup*
> 
> Totally set up R4512 cast iron table saw.
> 
> ...





> About breakers tripping, a 1HP motor on 120V is pushing the max on a 15A breaker. Breakers are rated at 80% load so you can run 12A on a 15A breaker without any nuisance tripping but 0.1A more and it might. The older the breaker the more finicky it can be. I put a 240V 15A receptical right below my panel as I knew that any table saw past a contractor saw was likely to run into this issue at some time. I cut some 3" maple and walnut last week and it was butter, on my old box store saw the power cord would even get hot!
> 
> - uMinded
> 
> ...


.1A isn't going to make any difference whatsoever.


----------



## uMinded (Apr 30, 2013)

uMinded said:


> *My R4512 Setup*
> 
> Totally set up R4512 cast iron table saw.
> 
> ...





> Do you have any pictures perhaps from underneath of the outfeed table? I have a TS3660 and am curious where you attached your hinges. Great additions!
> 
> - Notw


My rear rail has a 5/16" T-slot on the bottom. I used regular door hinges and put the bolts on the outer two screw holes on the hinge and it stuck out past the rear rail perfectly. I then planed a 2×4 to whatever was needed to make the 5/8" outfeed table slightly lower than the cast iron top. To hold the table in place I screwed a piece of 2×4 to the stand and another scrap on the outfeed table. Clamped the top one in place while I aligned everything and screwed it in place.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

uMinded said:


> *My R4512 Setup*
> 
> Totally set up R4512 cast iron table saw.
> 
> ...





> Do you have any pictures perhaps from underneath of the outfeed table? I have a TS3660 and am curious where you attached your hinges. Great additions!
> 
> - Notw
> 
> ...


That T slot rail is great. I was having problems with my fence rails sagging a bit. Just the other day I built my router extension wing, and added 1 1/2" angle iron the whole length of the rail. No more sag, and am going to attach the out feed table to it.

nMinded, very nice mods. While my router table is done, I would like to see the underside of yours. 
I hope to post my own pics this weekend.
Thanks for sharing your upgrades.


----------



## crzy4wood (Nov 15, 2013)

uMinded said:


> *My R4512 Setup*
> 
> Totally set up R4512 cast iron table saw.
> 
> ...


How did you attach the extension router wing on the back rail? Also, do you have close up pictures of how you attached the outfeed table to the table leg? Did toy have to drill holes?


----------

